# Movie Review Link



## Randy (Aug 27, 2004)

This is a place to post all your movie reviews/comments...
Rate them based on 5 stars being excellent and 1 being terrible.


I seen "Open Waters" last night.

I would generously give the movie (2) **  stars.
Very boring.... 

Plot:
A group of divers roll out to the middle of the ocean to go diving.
The captain of the boat miscalculated the head count and took off leaving
2 divers behind.  When the 2 divers surfaced, they found that their boat was gone   The entire movie centered around the 2 divers floating in the ocean until they met their demise after exhaustion and getting chomped at slowly by sharks and other fish.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 27, 2004)

Collateral ****(4) stars

" awesome, action package, watch for tom cruise tripping over a chair he throws himself.  Great flick"


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

This was the review I gave Open Water in my journal the day after seeing it...

Open Water - husband thought it was very suspenseful and liked it, daughter (7) thought it was very scary and okay, son (9) thought it wasn't scary but was okay, me... I thought it seriously SUCKED!!!! Had I been alone I would have walked out. If your idea of fun is watching two people tread water for an hour whilst having domestic disputes then this might be the flick for you! I personally was praying for the sharks to comes and kill their boring asses.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Pulp Fiction

This movie kicks ass, I highly recommend.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 27, 2004)

but zero stars premier?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Shit, 10 stars


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 27, 2004)

***** Pope of Greenwich Village.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

Wonderland 

The story of the brutal multiple murders that took place on Wonderland Avenue and porn legend John Holmes connection to the murders.

Brilliant... two thumbs WAY up.   and lotsa starts.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wonderland
> 
> The story of the brutal multiple murders that took place on Wonderland Avenue and porn legend John Holmes connection to the murders.
> 
> Brilliant... two thumbs WAY up.   and lotsa starts.


XXX Rated ? I'm assuming with John Holmes..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> XXX Rated ? I'm assuming with John Holmes..




Look at that avi..   Would you expect any less keke


Ok, back on topic!

Knock Around Guys.  One of the best Vin movies I have ever seen.  This is before he got all cheesy action starish...  5 stars


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 27, 2004)

The Villiage
2 stars- it's what it is, but it's nothing to write home about.  We're not gonna remember this one if 5 years like we will 6th Sense

I, Robot
5 stars, since you won't let me go higher.  I had 0 expectations for this movie, and tit and I are looking forward to seeing it again.   Great movie, I highly recommend this movie, definitly better than most things I've seen this year.

AVP
3 stars- again, it's what it is.  Very cheesy at parts, but its fun as long as you're not expecting too much

Troy
4 stars- really epic, great story.  for the chicks, you get to see Brad Pit very naked.  

we're going to see Hero tonight.  We're reeeeeeeeeeally looking forward to it


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Bourne Supremacy

5***** stars.  one of the best movies I have seen in a long time, continued the storyline very well.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 27, 2004)

Knock Around Guys was pretty good, I liked it.

The Butterfly Effect - ***** (5 out of 5) stars.. I loved this movie, very twisted and kinda freaky, with a really crazy ending. Very recommended for those that like twisted stories.

Hidalgo - *** (3 out of 5) stars.. Was a descent story, not the fave of mine, but had an ok storyline and plot. For horse lovers.

Taking Lives - ***** (5 out of 5) Stars.. Perfectly made movie, twists, surprises, one part even made me jump. I loved this movie and will buy it. ( I have a fetish for Angelina Jolie) but thats not the point lol. If you like twisting stories with a hot chick this is the one for you.

Godsend - ***+ (3 plus out of 5) stars.. I would have more of an idea of what to tell you about this, but I was pretty tired and didnt end up watching it all the way though, from what I had seen of it, it was a nice thriller, pretty spooky and weird. Its about a couble that loses their child, and a friend from the past offers to make a clone to substitute for their loss, things go bad after the age of which the original died.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 27, 2004)

Ooo, I, Robot was the bomb, I loved it, great story line, highly recommended.


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 27, 2004)

sorry to disagree MG, but I thought Taking Lives sucked anus.  Sure, there's a single, solitary scene that makes you jump.  Other than that, it left a real bad taste in my mouth afterwards.  I thought it had a lame attempt to surprise you at the end, and I don't even care how predictable it was, and it just had lots of promises that it never came through with.  

"It'll have you guessing until the very end, and you'll still be wrong"

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 27, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> ( I have a fetish for Angelina Jolie)


  I think all women do, even more than guys


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I, Robot
> 5 stars, since you won't let me go higher.  I had 0 expectations for this movie, and tit and I are looking forward to seeing it again.   Great movie, I highly recommend this movie, definitly better than most things I've seen this year.



Yep... gotta agree with this, didn't expect much and ending up loving it!


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> me... I thought it seriously SUCKED!!!! Had I been alone I would have walked out. If your idea of fun is watching two people tread water for an hour whilst having domestic disputes then this might be the flick for you! I personally was praying for the sharks to comes and kill their boring asses.


That was a nice way to put it Brit, and I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 27, 2004)

Napoleon Dynamite-  not sure how many stars but this movie is crazy indeed. Anyone else see it? Its not really about anything, just this guy whos a super nerd named Napoleon Dynamite whos kindof retarded. Its pretty damm funny thou. I'd reccommend seeing it once at least, you'll get a good laugh. Don't expect fine drama or anything like that, and you might want to hit that weed before you see it.. check it out thou


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2004)

Dawn of the Dead...  

I would have to give this one (4) **** stars.
I thought it was pretty hillarious.

Damn those zombies could really run fast.
It was a crackup the group was naming which zombies looked like movie stars and taking turns shooting them for fun from the roof top with Andy the gun shop owner across the way.

Was also funny when the security guard shot the propane that one of the zombies was holding.  It was a riot to see it blew away zombies for like a 1/4 mile radius


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2004)

THE VILLAGE
Stars.. I would rate this a big zero.

This has got to be the worst movie I seen all year.   It was a good thing I seen this movie in the day time or I would have most definately fallen asleep...


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2004)

LadyKillers
I would rate this 1 star *

This has got to be the worst Tom Hanks movie I ever seen.
Don't waste your money on it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 27, 2004)

open water had to be one of the most boring flicks i have ever seen my whole life. i felt like walking out after the first 15 or 20 minutes, the only thing that stopped me was the realization that if i did, i would waste 7 bucks.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 27, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> The Villiage
> 2 stars- it's what it is, but it's nothing to write home about.  We're not gonna remember this one if 5 years like we will 6th Sense
> 
> I, Robot
> ...


tell us what u think of hero when u come back


----------



## redspy (Aug 27, 2004)

Anal Butt Sluts Vol. 54

  5 Stars

  The script was a little weak and the acting wooden at times but the hardcore action made up for it!


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 27, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> tell us what u think of hero when u come back


*hero... was... great...*

but I don't think everyone will "get" hero

if it's your kind of flick, if you get it, it's definitly 5++ stars.  I loved it.  

if you're into anime, Kill Bill, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, any of these kinda movies, hell even Kung Pow! you'll love this movie.  

It'll probably be over your head for people who cannot appreciate these types of genres

The story is great, much more compelling than most movies that come out, and doesn't rely on "twists" that are so common since the 6th Sense ("Jet Li was a ghost/a transvestite/his own grandmother all along, wow!") as much as it does a great story format and manner of teolling it.  It is truly unique and unlike any other story you've come to expect in a movie.  

for anime fans, or just to hit your action nerve, the action/combat in the movie is great.  It's lightening fast and every battle is meaningful.  You never feel the action is there just to entertain you, but to elicit emotions in the characters to further the plot.  

It's a beautiful movie.  The fighting is more of a dance than anything.  Every scene in the movie has a color theme.  Whereas when one character is telling the story everyone will be wearing red, in a red hall, with red curtains, and red rooms, red everything.  Later you will see the same with green, and white, and blue.  It takes advantage of any artsy chance it gets- if there are green curtains hanging from all around, you can bet they will all fall in slow motion simultaniously; if there are orange leaves gathered in a windy field, no doubt they'll be swirling all about as an impossibly fast battle takes place.

Again, if you think this is your type of flick, you'll love it.  I'm not a Jet Li fan at all, I haven't liked anything he's been in up till now, and I loved this movie.  For the many people out there who don't want to have to think through a movie and just want realistic fighting or gun toting rednecks killing aliens or some shit like that this isn't gonna work with you, and u could easily come out giving this less than 0 stars.  

as a side note, I didn't know this going in but, the movie is subtitled.  it's hard work having to read the subtitles all the while catching every bit of eye candy the movie has to offer, but the dialog is luckily as poetic as the scenes


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 27, 2004)

hey has anybody seen  catwoman yet?  I haven't heard any (bad) reviews yet.  We wanna see it when we're ready for a comedy one night


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 27, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Anal Butt Sluts Vol. 54
> 
> 5 Stars
> 
> The script was a little weak and the acting wooden at times but the hardcore action made up for it!



Anal Manics Combo #5, produced by Jonathan Morgan and Alex Sanders is a superbly produced film.  A stellar performance.  

5 stars.


----------



## moon (Aug 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bourne Supremacy
> 
> 5***** stars.  one of the best movies I have seen in a long time, continued the storyline very well.




I give it **** stars. Great movie. But it was so fast in action scenes. So I couldn't see clearly. What a drawback for a good triller like this.

I, Robot is somehow tainted with ads like Converse, Sharp ?
****1/2 stars

Collateral ? I dont need to rate it cos it will be the same as others.


----------



## Titanya (Aug 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> This is a place to post all your movie reviews/comments...
> Rate them based on 5 stars being excellent and 1 being terrible.
> 
> 
> ...



I knew this movie was gonna suck from the second I saw the poster. Ya think ppl would have learned their lesson after "The Perfect Storm" What is it with movies about ppl facing horrible deaths in the middle of the open ocean for really depressing reasons?? Does that really entertain anybody?


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> I knew this movie was gonna suck from the second I saw the poster. Ya think ppl would have learned their lesson after "The Perfect Storm" What is it with movies about ppl facing horrible deaths in the middle of the open ocean for really depressing reasons?? Does that really entertain anybody?


I am not much of a George Clooney fan, but I thought "The Perfect Storm" was a very good movie.   I gave that one like 3.5 - 4 stars.   Even though the end result was similar, the movies were so much different.  By tossing in some decent actors and director makes a world of difference in a movie.  I guess because they took the time to describe their lives both on land and the sea.  It illustrated very well the dangers of being a deep sea fisherman. 

As for people facing horrible deaths in the middle of the open ocean for depressing reasons....   Well everyone knows it is just a movie and fiction.
My favorite type of movies are action and adventure with some horror tossed in from time to time.   In those movies people die all the time, but again you know it is just a movie and mostly fiction.   I also love catastrophy movies. These involve horrible deaths, but again you know it is just a movie.  I loved the movie "Earthquake" and "Towering Inferno"  both excellent classical favorites of mine .   I just seen a current catastrophy movie a few weeks ago called "The Day After".   I would rate that one with 4 stars **** .  It was awsome.  The world went through this ice age where first the weather went haywire introducing first big tornado storms wiping out all the cities , then big floods washing away people and cars, and finally freezing and dropping like 10 degrees each second.  The only survivors where those that played it smart and insulated themselves by staying indoors...


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 28, 2004)

I think you mean The Day after Tomorrow.  

yeah, I loved when the werewolves showed up out of nowhere and started chasing them


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I think you mean The Day after Tomorrow.
> 
> yeah, I loved when the werewolves showed up out of nowhere and started chasing them


My mistake, you're right Crono I meant "The Day After Tomorrow."

Yeah the wolf scene was pretty funny. Those things looked evil didn't they?  

I liked when the helicopter was flying by and the pilot reported by saying... "Wow! people are taking pictures down there  Then a flying piece of debri flew by like a piece of cardboard and dragged one of the other reporter away during the middle of his live broadcast


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 28, 2004)

Ok...so Hero is a go see?


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2004)

Seen Anacanda Last night...

Was actually better than I thought it would be.
I would rate it (3) stars *** .    Definately some huge snakes in this one.
Gotta love that wicked spider that after one bit paralyzes you for 2 days 
Boat over waterfall scene wasn't to bad either.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ok...so Hero is a go see?


Hero kicked ass.  Not as good as Crouching Tiger, but still a blast!


----------



## moon (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi i am planning to see Garfield. Is there anyone who has seen it??? This is not gonna be a blockbuster but at least i hope there will be some entertainment values for Garfield fans like me.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 7, 2004)

moon said:
			
		

> Hi i am planning to see Garfield. Is there anyone who has seen it??? This is not gonna be a blockbuster but at least i hope there will be some entertainment values for Garfield fans like me.


Salvage whatever dignity you may have left, and avoid this little turd.


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2004)

moon said:
			
		

> Hi i am planning to see Garfield. Is there anyone who has seen it??? This is not gonna be a blockbuster but at least i hope there will be some entertainment values for Garfield fans like me.


I haven't seen it, but in case you haven't already you can view the trailer and get somewhat of an idea by the preview.

I go here for all my movie previews http://movies.go.com/movies/G/garfield_2003/index.html

<just click trailers and clips>


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2004)

I've seen PAPARAZZI tonight ...

Pretty kewl movie I would say...    I rate it (4) stars ****

About a vicious small group of reporters who go down and dirty to expose
a Actor to the public by publishing private photos of him and his family...
Gets pretty deep leading to his revenge.    I say no more.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 9, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I've seen PAPARAZZI tonight ...
> 
> Pretty kewl movie I would say... I rate it (5) stars ***** with 5 being the highest you can get.
> 
> ...


Just got around to Borne Sup' and am going to Paparazzi this weekend.

Borne kicked ass. 4 **** abolutely. As good or better than the first!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 9, 2004)

I am looking for the DVD version of an old Trinity movie called "My Name Is Nobody". It stared Terrence Williams and Henry Fonda and came out around '73 or so. Very funny western. Anyone knows a link or place to find it please let me know ... thanks.


----------



## moon (Sep 9, 2004)

Garfield is not so bad. Good enough to entertain young kids and adults also. Worth the money. 
***1/2 out of *****


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah Bourne Supremacy BC was excellent... Jason was some bad ass dude wasn't he .
I liked when he kept zeroing in on that foxy lady agent when she was trying to track him.
Then he lets out that he is watching her...that was good.  

Paparazzi wasn't quite as much action as that, but I thought was still a good and watchable movie...

As for garfield.. I will keep that in mind should I have to entertain any kids or get into cartoon mode


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2004)

Seen Taking Lives with Angela Jolie (nice lips) 

Pretty awsome movie.... I would give it (4) **** stars

About a serial killer who keeps selecting guys that are similar to him so he can kill them and steal their identity and live their life.  Then when he outlives them, he goes out and does it again with someone else...     Very good movie.. and one I would recommend.   I rented it on video last weekend.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Porn Supremecy*

very _climactic_ movie.  Made my date _scream_ more than once.


----------



## LAM (Sep 9, 2004)

Benji sucked ass ! worst movie ever...don't ask why I was there


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2004)

Maybe Benji and should try a role in Crono's Porn Supremacy then Lam


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2004)

*THE ALAMO  *
I give this movie a good  4.5 stars  ****1/2
Awsome Movie...

Was great to see Santa Anna get his after he wiped out the soldiers in the Alamo battle. After that it only took Texas 18 minutes to take over his army.  Then in an effort to spare his pathetic ass life he signed over all Mexicans rights to Texas...   

I recommend everyone see this one...   I definately give it 2 thumbs up


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

resident evil 2

4 1/2

grreat movie, very fun, excellent action 

if you liked the first one or into the games u'll enjoy it.

I loved it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

I really want to see Resident Evil 2. She is HOT!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

there's zombie boobies, u so can't fucking beat zombie boobies in a movie 

who's hot?  Jill or Alice?  Alice shows her boobies too   sadly these are not zombie boobies (technically they are but... .)

and in this movie she shows both, where the first RE movie showed only one.  I thought these things usually came in pairs


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

You mean *Resident Evil: Apocalypse (2004)*
Looks pretty awsome...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> there's zombie boobies, u so can't fucking beat zombie boobies in a movie
> 
> who's hot?  Jill or Alice?  Alice shows her boobies too   sadly these are not zombie boobies (technically they are but... .)
> 
> and in this movie she shows both, where the first RE movie showed only one.  I thought these things usually came in pairs


Which one is Mila Jovanavich? That's the hot one, the main character. She shows her boobies?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Saw "Cellular" in the theaters the other night. I really really enjoyed it. At times the acting was a little shabby and the humor in some parts was dry. But overall the action scenes and the plot was exellent. 

I am going to see "Wicker Park" probably in the next couple of days, so I'll post what I think of that.


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

Mila Jovanavich plays Alice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Mila Jovanavich plays Alice.


Yaaaahh! I get to see her boobs!  I'll take Lisa too


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Saw "Cellular" in the theaters the other night. I really really enjoyed it. At times the acting was a little shabby and the humor in some parts was dry. But overall the action scenes and the plot was exellent.
> 
> I am going to see "Wicker Park" probably in the next couple of days, so I'll post what I think of that.


Cellular doesn't look that good to me, but Wicker Park does. I think I'll wait for it to come to our Beer n Draft house to see it though.


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

We used to have a pizza place like that where all they did was play movies on their big screen.. You walk in and it was dark with the movies always playing... Everyone sitting around eating pizza or peanuts and drinking beer   Was pretty awsome.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh I love going to this place. Pizza, beer, desserts! And on Sunday they always play the Redskin Football game.


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

Sounds fun!  I'm going to have to try to remember where that place is in my area.
I wouldn't mind paying them a visit.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yaaaahh! I get to see her boobs!  I'll take Lisa too


yup   

tit says she has small boobs,  but compared to her everyone does


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey Crono wasn't it you that had that Chinchilla?
Did you ever name that fuzz ball?


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah, we named it drizzt.  or "the rat" for short


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

We named our cat Drizzt! Then had to kill it


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

Kewl


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

edit:  this was a very insensitive post of mine, I apologize


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

Careful...they are very delicate creatures


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

i keep hearing that you can't get them wet or they'll die.  wtf is he a gremlin???

what kind of sorry creature can't get wet?  How are they gonna survive the wild when it rains???

anyway, I threaten to throw him in the tub daily


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

ah heck I like the stupid thing, i'm just playing


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> edit:  this was a very insensitive post of mine, I apologize


Well now I want to know what that post was!


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

i said something of harmful consequence to the rat and thought it might offend tit if she saw it so... well I took the safe way out and deleted it- all the while bumping my post count, everybody wins


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

You have way to much time on your hands Crono  
Hell....I guess I do too...

Anyway...I'm going to bed.... Nite!    And try not to get that rat wet


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Nite Randy


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2004)

g'night, don't let the chinchillas bite


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> sorry to disagree MG, but I thought Taking Lives sucked anus.  Sure, there's a single, solitary scene that makes you jump.  Other than that, it left a real bad taste in my mouth afterwards.  I thought it had a lame attempt to surprise you at the end, and I don't even care how predictable it was, and it just had lots of promises that it never came through with.
> 
> "It'll have you guessing until the very end, and you'll still be wrong"
> 
> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


yeah..but you finally got to see her bobs..thta was enough.
Kind of like Monster's Ball. Two hours of crap and 5 minutes of Halle Berry getting busy..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

moon said:
			
		

> I give it **** stars. Great movie. But it was so fast in action scenes. So I couldn't see clearly. What a drawback for a good triller like this.
> QUOTE]
> I'd agree with you on Bourne Supremecy, but give it a 3 star, as the camera jumping around was too annoying. Other than that, it was great!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I've seen PAPARAZZI tonight ...
> 
> Pretty kewl movie I would say...    I rate it (4) stars ****
> 
> ...


just watched it tonight!
I give it 4 stars too!
I left w/ a smile on my face...the victim gets even...love it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Made the misstake of buying..and worse...watching, the Punisher.
What a piece of shiat movie.
Can I give it a -3 stars???
It was slow, plodding along, not much action. THe Punisher..yeah right...could have been taken out several times...
It just sucked. I think I'd rather watch Garfield..


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 13, 2004)

Just saw Punisher.  Kind of dumb, but still fun.  Not nearly as bad as all those retarded critics were screaming.  I give it  *** 1/2.

Also so that thing about a porn star chick next door.  The girls were hot.  The plot licked balls.  There was almost no nudity, and not even a little sex!!  
*


----------



## moon (Sep 13, 2004)

I have been waiting for RE2 and have to wait at least 3 weeks. 
In the game, Jill is supposed to be killed finally after the episode with nemesis. Anyway the movies are expected to be different from the game. Actually RE is more than just killing brainless zombies and monsters..I wonder how those directors would make up a movie to be as interesting as the game. 
Anyone ever seen Jovanavich in Joan of Arc and Fifth Element? I like the way she talked with an accent.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 13, 2004)

moon said:
			
		

> I have been waiting for RE2 and have to wait at least 3 weeks.
> In the game, Jill is supposed to be killed finally after the episode with nemesis. Anyway the movies are expected to be different from the game. Actually RE is more than just killing brainless zombies and monsters..I wonder how those directors would make up a movie to be as interesting as the game.
> Anyone ever seen Jovanavich in Joan of Arc and Fifth Element? I like the way she talked with an accent.


She was great in 5th Element.  Joan was pretentious and stupid, IMO.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 13, 2004)

jill dies in the games?


----------



## moon (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill will die in coming RE game series


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Resident Evil - The apocalypse (3.5 stars) ***1/2

Or on a generous day maybe 4 stars 


I thought it was pretty decent....lots of action

Reminded me of night of the living dead in many parts .

Starts out where 2 employees of the Umbrella Corporation, an organization designing biological warfare (I believe) were the only two survivors with the plant after a virus infects everyone. They had experimented and screwed with these 2 giving them special abilities. The girl who had worked for head of security (Alice) kicked some serious ass in the movie...Was kewl to watch her run down the side of buildings with the speed of a bullet. The only one that gave her a fighting chance was Umbrella Corps Monster Man who turns out at the end was her guy friend who was the other Umbrella Corp lab rat... Damn, he kicked some ass with his rocket launcher and gatlin gun.  The good guys then seem to make it out at the end, but is Alice under satellite remote control by the Umbrella Corp.... Hmmmmmmm I guess we will never know 


*


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*
*Jim Carrey --- Sucked monkey balls... I rate this 1 star * to be generous.*
Jim Carrey has a pathetic life and meets a girl who he falls for. After they were with each other for a bit, they ended up hating each other. His girlfriend then finds a doctor who erases her memory of him. Then he finds out she did it and freeked...So he decides to have the same proceedure done. During the process he realizes he doesn't want it done. Then the doctor who does the proceedures had an affair with his secretary, but had previously upon her request erased her mind to forget it. Then she later starts to remember. She starts to make out with the doctor and his wife catches him. The secretary freaks, quits her job and gives back the files to all their patients. Carrey then ends up getting back with the girl at the end..... Movie was boring as hell. I don't recommend it to anyone.  Sounds like a soap opera doesn't it


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_I liked Eternal Sunshine.. I recommend to everybody.  _


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

All that happened through the entire movie was flash backs that continued to repeat areas of this couples lives...How could you like that?...  I thought it was one of the worst movies I ever seen Carey star in....  <BLAH>


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Maybe because you went thinking it was a comedy? _


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

Nope, I actually showed up in a neutral state of mind and ready for anything .
But was very dissapointed at what he had to deliver in this movie.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 15, 2004)

you hear they're coming out with a sequel to Alian Vs. Predator?

it's called: 
*BvK*
Bush vs. Kerry
No matter who wins, we lose


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> you hear they're coming out with a sequel to Alian Vs. Predator?
> 
> it's called:
> *BvK*
> ...


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

I guess the only way our country would win is if we voted MAX for president


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I guess the only way our country would win is if we voted MAX for president


Sure, as long as you're willing to live in the blissful society I will create............with my iron-fisted rule of absolute dictatorship!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

Ugggg ohhhhhhh what did I get myself into here   


Well one thing is.... You would legalize prostitution


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Ugggg ohhhhhhh what did I get myself into here
> 
> 
> Well one thing is.... You would legalize prostitution


Forget legalizing, I'd make it mandatory.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Watch out, Randy-
sounds like Max is gonna pimp you out!


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Watch out, Randy-
> sounds like Max is gonna pimp you out!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

whatcha doin' tonight, Randy?


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

Me... well I just got done doing my benching and some side bends and legs and then I went for a little bike ride.   Now I'm just contemplating watching a movie .   How about you Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Just got done pushing myself away from the table. Does that count as benching?

What movie?
I have to go to get some diet sodas for work for the weekend after while. Watch my dumb dating shows (elimadate, 5th wheel and blind date) ((hey..they are funny to watch!))
and watch something until it is time to go to bed. I don't get paid until tomorrow..so can't go see or rent a new movie...hate it that I have watched everything in my 'librabry' @ least 3 times..
Watched Dr. No last night. (big Bond fan) Maybe a Star Wars flick tonight. I also finished up a book I was reading...

What kind of bike do you have? I am hoping to get a mtn bike here in the next couple months. unfortunately, by the time I can get one, it might be to cold to ride it..


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Wicker Park*
*(2) stars ** *

Movie was boring...sucked royal monkey butt...
Entire movie is about a girl who has a crush on this guy 
Tries to keep him from reuniting with the girl he really cares for...
The only way someone would like this movie is if they like soap operas...
This was bad....  Not recommended to even waste money renting  video.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2004)

when did you go see this?? or do you find downloaded versions?


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

I seen this last night Burner in theatre


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

Randy ... you paid to see a chick-flick? I though that was a punishment reserved for forgetting you girl's b'day er sumtin.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Randy ... you paid to see a chick-flick? I though that was a punishment reserved for forgetting you girl's b'day er sumtin.


Yeah, something doesn't add up here.


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

All right all right... I got a copy from a friend of mine... there... can't put anything past you guys  

But I didn't lie... I seen in it my home theatre


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

See if your "friend" has a copy of Jersey Girl too.  I aint seen it but I hear it is a good movie ... for a chick flick and all.  'specially the part at the end when Afleck shows up for his daughter's play.  No shitin' Randy this is a good movie.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

Can we get back to like more manly movies now?  Your discussion here, people, is sucking all the testosterone out of anyone who comes within viewing distance.  Not a good image for BB'ing site.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

^ he said sucking ... huhuuh huh


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah I want to see that fire movie with Denzel Washington


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

Good movie all the way through. I'd give it 3.5 outta 4 stars.  What is aour rating system here anyway?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

I wanna see, Sky Captain and The Two Hot Chicks.


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

Tonight I will see "The Punisher"


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

Don't expect much from the Pun' Randy.  Some good stuff there but mostly not so much.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

Anything with Angolina Jolie's tits has gotta be a good movie.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

I liked Punisher.  Trevolta gets his ass kicked.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 17, 2004)

Just watched Man on Fire - that Denzel one.  It kicked ass.  

He goes on one serious rampage of torture and mayhem.  Once you get past all the sappy crap it's death all around.


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Anything with Angolina Jolie's tits has gotta be a good movie.


Yeah Ang is very HOT


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 17, 2004)

hey Max, I just noticed your signature.  I'm currently reading the Hitchhiker's Guide.  Real funny stuff


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> hey Max, I just noticed your signature.  I'm currently reading the Hitchhiker's Guide.  Real funny stuff


It's awesome, enjoy.  When you're done, try the two books from his "Dirk Gently" series. Adams just started writing the 3rd one, when he died.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> It's awesome, enjoy. When you're done, try the two books from his "Dirk Gently" series. Adams just started writing the 3rd one, when he died.


Good to see ya promote his humor.  Very good stuff he wrote.  Read him people and you will laugh till you ache from it.


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2004)

* AVP (Alien Verses Predator)*
*3.5 ***1/2 stars *

Thought this was better than I thought it would be...
A lady leads a group of archealogists into an underground pyramid below the ice that they believed was one of the first pyramids built. It turns out it is a trap where the predator and aliens nest. The entire crew gets killed, but the lady was smart enough to take the prediteurs side and show him that she was a faithful hunter that would stand by his side to help kill off the aliens. With the predators help she was able to make it out of the pyramid and survive. Unfortunately her predator buddy was killed by an alien who entered his body.
Pretty trippy movie..... I would recommend it with a few beers.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2004)

saw Sky Captain and the something of another 

pretty good movie, it's hard to rate.  I enjoyed it greatly, it's very humorous, thrilling, intuitive, fun, and a good plot.  

Some people will love it, some people will hate it, some people will just like it.  I mean the same can be said about anything, but especially this movie... 

like asparagus...


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2004)

Damn Crono... With your review I am stuck between a crossroad  
But I know everyone has quite different tastes.... I've heard people recommend many different movies that sucked ass to me


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2004)

don't get me wrong, without a second thought I'd recommend this movie, even if just to see where you lie on the scale of "HATED IT" to loved it 

(did u get the _In Living Color_ reference .)

we left extremely happy.  Tit loved it.  And we both didn't really care for Jude Law prior to this movie- we haven't really liked or absolutely hated anything he's been in.  After this movie though I think he did it better than anyone else can.  He really fits the part, and plays it the kind of natural only someone with a bad resume can deliver ("I might as well go all out, I can't do worst than _eXistense_")

I was one of the biggest sceptics on the whole "old movie" approach they took and thought it'd get stupid quickly, but when after the fact I realize that it gave the movie just the edge it needed.

we usually don't buy DVD's unless it's an especially good movie, but even against all the good movies that have come out this year, we will definitly get this on DVD.

i certainly feel this has been one of the least forgettable movies of the year.


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2004)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Polly Perkins (Gwyneth Paltrow) and Sky Captain (Jude Law) investigate the disappearance of famous scientists and find that a mysterious man named Dr. Totenkopf is planning to launch an ark into space before destroying the Earth.

I seen the preview...
Basically I would say if you like sci-fi and star wars stuff you would like this one.
Also as a special bonus you have Angelina Jolie as one of the stars .  (God I love her lips).


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Sky Captain* was a good movie! 4 outa 5 stars

*Resident Evil 2*: The Apocalypse is AWESOME 5 outa 5 stars

*Eternal Sunshine * was a great movie also, I'd give it 4 outa 5 stars.


----------



## moon (Sep 18, 2004)

I happened to see Alfred Hitchcock's North by Northest by DVD. Oh God this one is 4 3/4 out of 5 stars. Also funny and well directed even for these days. 
*****
I missed his era so didn't know that his movies are that good. 
Is Sky Captain just another Battlefield Earth/Equilibrium/Time Machine/Starship trooper stuff?


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Sky Captain* was a good movie! 4 outa 5 stars
> 
> *Resident Evil 2*: The Apocalypse is AWESOME 5 outa 5 stars
> 
> *Eternal Sunshine *was a great movie also, I'd give it 4 outa 5 stars.


You liked Eternal Sunshine Rock????
I thought it sucked royal monkey balls.  The entire movie was about a girl trying to shield the guy from meeting his "sole mate"    There was no action,  kept flashing back and repeating, and was boring as hell.   Where you stoned Rock ?      I watched the entire movie by myself with no distractions and was bored stiff. What is it that you liked about it?  

Now RE2 I would agree was very good, I wouldn't quite go the great 5 star route, but that depends on your taste of course...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Eternal Sunshine is an independant film so it's very artsy. I have a background in film and acting as does my wife, so we like movies like that. Agreed, it's not for everybody, you have to have the taste for it. And I was drinking alot of beer while watching, LOL


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I have a background in film and acting as does my wife, so we like movies like that.


porn _hardly_ counts as a background in acting rock 

btw, I woke up today and realized i loved sky captain.  I was/am just too lazy to rant about it, i've enjoyed too many movies this year.  

i am of course talking about sky captain and the world of tomorrow, not any sky captain titled porns of rock's of course


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Of course you've seen all of my movies though haven't you!! Sitting there and wishing...


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2004)

i swear your avatar just winked at me...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

And your sig has two pointy things looking right at me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Just watched Man on Fire - that Denzel one.  It kicked ass.
> 
> He goes on one serious rampage of torture and mayhem.  Once you get past all the sappy crap it's death all around.


ditto!
I dunno, that sappy crap wsa essential for his character developement.


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Eternal Sunshine is an independant film so it's very artsy. I have a background in film and acting as does my wife, so we like movies like that. Agreed, it's not for everybody, you have to have the taste for it. And I was drinking alot of beer while watching, LOL


Yeah, must be your background in film that did it for you then.. For me I would have to drink a very lot of beer to appreciate it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2004)

I am going to see SkyCaptain tonight ... I'll be bach.


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2004)

*The Terminal - *Tom Hanks
*5 Stars ***** *

With Tom Hanks superb acting and great character...   He gets 5 stars for this one.
While it wasn't one of his most action packed movies,  his acting still shined through this one.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i swear your avatar just winked at me...





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> And your sig has two pointy things looking right at me


Get a room.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

Sky Captain was a good movie.  3 out 4*.  Interesting that the whole film was blue screened.  Not a new concept, just liked the work done.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

We have a $2.75 theater around the corner so ...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

Sky Captain - ** out of *****

It was kind of boring, and Paltrow played one of the most annoying bitches I have ever seen on screen. (Hard to differentiate from all her other roles.)  Jude Law was ok.  The highlights - *1)* Law knocking the shit out of Polly Prickins. (Of coarse he's a Brit, so she didn't even have a mark afterwards.  ) *2)* Law struggling to speak with American accent opposite Jolie struggling to speak with a British accent. (Why not just switch their nationalities and end the pain.  )

And WTF is up with Angelina only being in the film for like 5 minutes???  She was the only damn reason I went to this piece of crap in the first place!!!  Instead we get to stare at that annoying whore whine it up for like 2 hours. (And Paltrow wasn't much better!  )


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> And WTF is up with Angelina only being in the film for like 5 minutes???  She was the only damn reason I went to this piece of crap in the first place!!!



If all you want is to see Angelina then rent Taking Lives if you haven't already Max... you get to see her naked quite a bit... thank god she's a hotty though because she can't act worth shit imo.

Taking Lives 2 1/2 stars... 2 would have been too low as the movie did have some redeeming qualities but I couldn't give it a full 3 stars... not a particulary memorable flick and totally over acted by Angelina.

Godsend - same as above... I liked the premise of the movie but it just didn't mesh right for me to make it a great movie.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> If all you want is to see Angelina then rent Taking Lives if you haven't already Max... you get to see her naked quite a bit... thank god she's a hotty though because she can't act worth shit imo.
> 
> Taking Lives 2 1/2 stars... 2 would have been too low as the movie did have some redeeming qualities but I couldn't give it a full 3 stars... not a particulary memorable flick and totally over acted by Angelina.
> 
> Godsend - same as above... I liked the premise of the movie but it just didn't mesh right for me to make it a great movie.


I'll give it a shot babe, but only for the nudity.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'll give it a shot babe, but only for the nudity.



Then you probably won't be disappointed! lol
Pretty lame sex scene though.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. Toooo short. Nothing like Halle did with Billy Bob in Monster's Ball. But an AJ tit shot is still nice ...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Yup. Toooo short. Nothing like Halle did with Billy Bob in Monster's Ball. But an AJ tit shot is still nice ...


Is it as good as the one in Original Sin?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

I've seen that movie but do not remember it.  The parts between Halle and Billy Bob were very good though ...


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 20, 2004)

i think the dvd has extended boobie scenes, but don't quote me on that


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I've seen that movie but do not remember it.  The parts between Halle and Billy Bob were very good though ...


Well yeah, except fot the fact that Billy Bob was in them.  
Still, she's so hot I didn't even care that his wrinkly, old ass was there too.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 20, 2004)

for taking lives i mean


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

Just the fact that AJ was hitched to Billy Bob is out there.


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2004)

*Kiss the Girls *
Morgan Freeman 
(4) stars ****

Pretty awsome murder mystery flick about a serial killer.
But it is not suprising that it is good.  I can't think of any movie that Morgan was in that wasn't top notch.


----------



## perfectbody (Sep 23, 2004)

DodgeBall *** out of 5
just a low budget film. Still funny some parts. One guy is not funny while the other one is pretty dumb. Gal is hot. Stupid director. U will feel the movie is short. Just a movie for fun when u keep chatting with ur friends beside and to scream  loud when u think the scene is dumb enough.


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2004)

*The Punisher *
*(4) stars *****

This was another good one. Typical revenge or should I say punishment flick. 
Lots of action from start to finish.


----------



## perfectbody (Sep 23, 2004)

Randy i notice u r so generous in rating stars. Those old, dense, dumb and rusty critics should be replaced by people like u.


----------



## Randy (Sep 24, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> Randy i notice u r so generous in rating stars. Those old, dense, dumb and rusty critics should be replaced by people like u.


Wow! That kinda sounded sarcastic 

I'm not here to steal any critics jobs, just to be real and provide a non biased review and place to share opinions for others here that may be considering watching any of these movies...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> *The Punisher *
> *(4) stars *****
> 
> This was another good one. Typical revenge or should I say punishment flick.
> Lots of action from start to finish.


Randy...Randy...Randy....you gave this piece of garbage 4 stars???
Your judgement must be slipping!
This movie blew chinks! It wsa slow, way over drawn. The acting sucked. (Travolta gave his usualy great performance tho)
The punisher could have been knocked off to many times prior to the end of the movie...no guessing..it was too predictable.
Did I mention it sucked?
There wasn't even that much excitement to it...was horribly disappointed with it and even more so that I actually bought this turd...
that's my .02 worth.
I'm Burner, and I'll see you...at the movies!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't think Randy's that far off.  Punisher was a little stupid, but certainly entertaining.  I think I gave it 3.5 out of 5.  Thinking back, might scale that down to 3 out of 5.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone seen that 'Sky Captain' movie yet? am not too impressed by the trailer and am pretty good at judging movies by their trailers. But was curious to know others opnion of this one.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 24, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Anyone seen that 'Sky Captain' movie yet? am not too impressed by the trailer and am pretty good at judging movies by their trailers. But was curious to know others opnion of this one.


Here's a professional review. I trust it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=759493&postcount=143


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 24, 2004)

The worst thing about the Punisher was that chest shot ... soooooooo way beyond anything even close to possible.  Shot it the sternum = death.  Bone shrapnel piercing the heart every time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Here's a professional review. I trust it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=759493&postcount=143


  

I couldnt agree with you more about point 2. Joile spouting some terrible brit-speak in the trailer was enough to turn me off.  

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

Walking Tall comes on DVD on Tuesday!


----------



## Randy (Sep 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Randy...Randy...Randy....you gave this piece of garbage 4 stars???
> Your judgement must be slipping!
> This movie blew chinks! It wsa slow, way over drawn. The acting sucked. (Travolta gave his usualy great performance tho)
> The punisher could have been knocked off to many times prior to the end of the movie...no guessing..it was too predictable.
> ...


I agree, my 4 stars was very generous for the Punisher. That is primarily because the movies nowadays in my opinion just suck ass. There just isn't that many good ones any more. But because I like the shoot em up action kinda movie and have been starving for one lately I gave it a generous rating. I was going to give 3.5 stars, but decided to be nice. But I personally thought it was entertaining. And if you thought there wasn't much action, you must have been watching an entirely different movie burner. 

People here are far to critical though I think and should lighten up. This is not a professional rating system. For those that want a professional rating or movie critic rather than make critical comments, just go get your professional ratings and get the hell out of this thread . Again, I made this thread so we can provide non biased opinions from us movie watchers. And that is exactly what these are, opinions. If you disagree with someones rating, feel free to comment.


----------



## Randy (Sep 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I don't think Randy's that far off. Punisher was a little stupid, but certainly entertaining. I think I gave it 3.5 out of 5. Thinking back, might scale that down to 3 out of 5.


Thanks Max    I can see at least I have one fellow shoot em up revenge fan


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

hehheh...I love shoot em up flicks, Randy!
I liked Paparazzi! The victim wins!
I just thought the over all presentation of the punisher was horrible. It shadowed the action. It felt 'loose'. It could have been so much better.

Did you like the Alamo? It comes out next week, if I saw right. I like epic movies..

and I agree...thre have been much el crappo movies out lately.


----------



## Randy (Sep 24, 2004)

You missed my reviews Burner.... look back in the thread.
I reviewed both the Alamo and Paparazzi.... Both excellent movies


----------



## Randy (Sep 24, 2004)

I got new video card today burner 

And I gave Paparazzi (4) stars **** 
and Alamo (5) stars *****


----------



## perfectbody (Sep 25, 2004)

U all really went to cinemas or just watching DVDs?? I prefer going to cinemas. I want to laugh along with other ppl . But it is annoying to hear someone crunching popcorns beside me.


----------



## Randy (Sep 25, 2004)

There's pros and cons to both and I enjoy both.
Sometimes its nice to spark up a nice fire and watch a movie in the privacy of your own home, where other times its nice to see the big screen that you can't experience at home.  But as a result you have to put up with the popcorn crunching.  But hell, that doesn't bother me, I am one crunching popcorn myself.   Your theatre audio must be pretty low if you can hear all those little noises.  When I go to the cinemas the sound is loud and the theatres are pretty spacious too.  Most of the time you can leave plenty of room between the popcorn crunchers


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2004)

NetFlix kicks ass too ..


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 26, 2004)

we saw shaun of the dead.  the first half of the movie is funny as hell, and the second half of the movie is scary/morbid as hell.  If you like good comedy, and you like morbid/deathy/scary stuff/humor than you'll like it.

they do zombies real well, much better than in Resident Evil or 28 Days Later- where just if they're blood touches you you become a zombie

it would suck to be a zombie in 28 days later because as soon as you get a victom, they turn into a zombie!  So you find your lunch, and they become one of you, why the hell be a zombie then???  "Braaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinssssss... oh it's you Bill... lets go get brains together" 

you'll so totally starve to death

in Shaun, if you get fucking caught by a fucking zombie then you are fucking screwed because they will fucking fuck your eyeball sockets with their fucking zombie dicks fucker.  

anyway, the movie was two extremes.  It was really funny, but then it got really disturbing.  Tit described it as eating tacos with ice cream.  It's just a combination that doesn't settle in your stomach well.


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2004)

*The Forgotten*
*(2) stars ** *

Even though my attention wasn't focused fully on this one,  from what I seen I didn't think it was very good...    A small group of people were part of an experiment by aliens or a super being.  They wanted to study the power that a mother or father has towards their kids and prove they could make that go away by erasing their memory.  This one lady and man were the only ones that they could not seem to do this with.  As a result the experiment failed, and the kids were all returned....   

Now what kind of plot is that... Again, I thought the movie really sucked


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2004)

*Sky Captain The World of Tomorrow*
*(3) stars *** SO-SO*

I thought this one was just so-so. I'm not really into sci-fi. There were a few good scenes, but the acting was pretty bad. Angelina Jolie's acting sucked too.


----------



## perfectbody (Sep 27, 2004)

Angelina Jolie has started sagging. Why many ppl craze after her? Come on guys there r many non-virgin beauties in Hollywood.   But she has a good personality.


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

*Cellular*
*(2) stars ***

A lady gets held hostage by like 5 bad cops. 
Their motive is to get a video tape that exposes them to a multiple killing.
She twists some wires together from the remains of her smashed phone to reach a cell phone user who ends up helping her through the ordeal.

There is lots of action, but a very low budget movie.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 2, 2004)

i remember the first time i saw a poster for cellular and it says something about how not only the signal dies or something

we knew for sure that had to be a joke, it was just too lame.


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah Crono...

The signal starts to die and he just happens to see a cell phone dealer. He then drives like a mad man to cut a across an active construction zone to get there. Once he arrives everyone tells him to take a number He then pulls out a gun in order to get his charger .  Then he loses the signal again after a conceded lawyer on his cell phone overlaps signals with the guy while driving his preppy porche. The guy happens to see the asswipe in the porche and steals it along with the guys cell phone. Since his signal had overlapped, the lady was still on his cell phone  






			
				Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i remember the first time i saw a poster for cellular and it says something about how not only the signal dies or something
> 
> we knew for sure that had to be a joke, it was just too lame.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 2, 2004)

Not sure which films have been mentioned yet cause i can't be chewed reading through 5 long pages of posts, but my top three films of the year so far are:

1. Layer Cake
2. Bourne Supremacy
3. Collateral

Thank you.

P.s. I love this animation: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That is all.


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

I only gave 2 movies (5) stars.... But my rating didn't start in the beginning of the year, more like the 2nd half...

1. The Alamo
2. I-Robots

These I rated as Excellent

Now my (4) star movies rated as very good are as follows...

Walking Tall
The day after tomorrow
Dawn of the dead
13 going on 30 (more of a chick flick, but still was good)
Anaconda
Taking Lives
Resident Evil - The apocalypse
Kiss the Girls
Bourne Supremacy

And I haven't seen Layer Cake...what is that????
Ok nevermind...I found it..   Its about british gangsters....UK film..
Didn't look that appealing by the write up to me, but we all have our movie preferences...   I love gangster movies, but more of the old classics like Godfather


----------



## perfectbody (Oct 2, 2004)

OH fuk RE2 sux!!! fuk Paul Allen ! this mofo is spoiling all good movies. 
Yeah the movie is good in whole...however u see the directing is fuking sux like hell. Damn they have no creativity...omg idiots..
They really fuk up the game i love. 
Especially the cameras..lame as hell. not to mention the other stuffs.

damn i hope better director will take care of the sequel. Dialogue sux..so is action.
I wanna go out and skin Allen's ass raw.

**


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 2, 2004)

that's in tit's signature, the boobies


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

Did someone say boobies?


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 2, 2004)

saw shark's tale

real cute movie.  pretty funny at times.  it's very will smithy.  probably won't be the next children's movie like Finding Nemo, although i didn't like finding nemo at all.  (why children like it is beyond me)  kinda cheesy at parts, has a kinda jeuvinile, white-boy hip-hop theme 

good movie for a few laughs when there's nothing funnier to watch, to take the kids to and not shoot yourself during, take a date to.  Pretty good with a good star line up.  I liked it, but it's definitly not for everyone, if you can't get past the kinda cheesey stuff u won't like it.  Otherwise you'll have a good time.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

Just saw Shaun of the Dead.  Really bad movie


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought that one might be bad after I heard they tried to turn it into a comedy. 
Dawn of the dead I thought was a good one though   There were still some funny parts, but was still good.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 3, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> And I haven't seen Layer Cake...what is that????
> Ok nevermind...I found it..   Its about british gangsters....UK film..
> Didn't look that appealing by the write up to me, but we all have our movie preferences...   I love gangster movies, but more of the old classics like Godfather



If you like Lock, Stock... and Snatch, you'll wonder why, 'cause this flick is tons better.


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok, you convinced me... I will have to see it then TCD.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 3, 2004)

Go see "saw" while you're at it.

One of the best twists at the end of any film ever.


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey...one step at a time   But, I will keep it in mind


----------



## Robboe (Oct 4, 2004)

Giving up already?

You're clearly not the hardcore film buff i had you pegged as.


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm not giving up,  I just am the hard core film buff, and already have my fill of movies that are already lined up to be seen


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

Rented Man On Fire on the weekend, I don't think I've seen a bad Denzel movie yet!  Lots of gratuitous violence!    Definately 5 stars!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Rented Man On Fire on the weekend, I don't think I've seen a bad Denzel movie yet!  Lots of gratuitous violence!    Definately 5 stars!!!


Now I must check it out.  If it's good enough for such a beautiful young lady, surely it'll do for my troll-like self.


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah, Denzel is great!   This one is definately in my lineup of movies to see .





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Rented Man On Fire on the weekend, I don't think I've seen a bad Denzel movie yet! Lots of gratuitous violence!  Definately 5 stars!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 4, 2004)

Official rating for Ladder 49 (Joaquin Phoenix, John Travolta) 10 out of 5 stars.

It's basically the life of a firefighter, but the way they make it play out and set the scenes up, its perfect. The GUY I was with when I saw this movie said it was the best movie he had seen in 3 years. Kinda sappy, but very enjoyable.


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2004)

Really MG...

I seen it the other night and I would give it (2) stars at most for (SO-SO).
I didn't think it was very good at all.  Well actually only seen half of it, but that was my opinion on the first half .


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 4, 2004)

there must have been boobs in the second half of it


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 4, 2004)

Omg lmao, you missed the best part dude, the ending is really good. It's a movie of honor and love.. fucking men, I hate the way you gotta be so tough..


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2004)

If there were boobs then I would give it a few more stars


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 4, 2004)

Wizard of IM Parts 1-5

5 out of 5 stars, 1 star each 

horrible characters, except for the Crono character, all involved in one big homoerotic adventure involving thongs and monkeys and hopefully one day, monkeys in thongs.  bigger than Star Wars, more touching than Titanic, more contraversial than Farenheit 9/11, pornier than Porne Supremecy.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> there must have been boobs in the second half of it


Travolta boobs?


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2004)

*National Lampoon Christmas Vacation*
I will be generous and give this (2) stars ** So-So

Basically it was so stupid that some of the parts were funny.
But overall the movie sucked ass 
And its supposed to be the grizwalls and Chevy Chase wasn't even in it.
Well not a big loss there anyway...but


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

Supersize Me - Awesome documentary.  
I feel quite sick now and yet really, really hungry!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2004)

Alien Vs Predator is absolute wank.

But Man on fire was suprisingly good.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Alien Vs Predator is absolute wank.



LOL, nice description!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2004)

What can i say, I have a way with words. 



			
				Me said:
			
		

> But Man on fire was suprisingly good.



On that note, "Buttman on fire" is also worth a watch or two.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Alien Vs Predator is absolute wank.
> QUOTE]
> it was...entertaining


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah I thought it would suck monkey balls, but it was actually pretty decent.
I think I rated it  *** stars .


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah I thought it would suck monkey balls, but it was actually pretty decent.
> I think I rated it  *** stars .



If you're on about AVP here your taste has gone down in my estimations severely.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

Well daddy... I never implied it was up for any academy awards  
I just meant that I thought it would be completely unwatchable, but I was suprised that it was pretty entertaining.  Maybe because my two favorite movie classifications are Action and Adventure and Horror .   But actually I love westerns too.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 14, 2004)

AVP was not bad. I was expecting a real crappy movie, but was a bit surprised that it wasnt so bad after all. I think if anyone saw it with the expectation that it would be good/entertaining, they were disappointed. But those that saw it with low expectations didnt think it was bad.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah that's true B.M.U.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh my good Lord, you must be trying to wind me up here.

AVP was retina-damaging. I could feel the sludge amalgamating at the back of my eyes.

If i had gone to the effort of going to a cinema and paying for the right to view that testicle-wrenching material i would have been on the verge of starting Columbine 2004, only in a cinema with popcorn.

And i don't really think many people would have got hurt. Maybe a porncorn piece to the eye could have done some damage though...


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2004)

*White Chicks*
3 stars - Good
Comedy

I know daddy, you're probably really going to flame me for this one too.
And I'm really not much into comedy's either, but I thought many parts of this movie were funny.   Again no academy awards for acting in this one, but for a cheap movie I thought it was funny.   

It is funny you brought up going to the theatre.   We should have a different rating system for that I think.  If I was to see many of these movies in the theatre then that could affect my rating system in a different way.  Mine is based on sitting home with a video and watching.   This way if it is bad I don't have to throw my box of popcorn at anyone


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 15, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Oh my good Lord, you must be trying to wind me up here.
> 
> AVP was retina-damaging. I could feel the sludge amalgamating at the back of my eyes.
> 
> ...


I liked it too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 15, 2004)

Saw Team America last night, my roommate downloaded a bootleg copy.  Really funny, but I wouldn't waste 8 bucks on it unless you are drunk.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2004)

American and English taste differ greatly.

But my opinion is obviously superior.

Films i strongly recommend this year are:

Layer Cake
Saw
Man on fire
Collateral
Bourne Supremacy

And Van helsing is worth a view at least once, just to see how much of a poor, pathetic homo they made Frankenstein's monster out to be. It's crushing, it really is.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 15, 2004)

Day After 2marrow sucks.


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> *White Chicks*
> 3 stars - Good
> Comedy
> 
> ...



there were some pretty funny scenes in that movie...


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2004)

*Taxi*
2.5 stars
Comedy

This was was so-so....still some pretty funny parts, but the overall acting was pretty bad.   I liked White Chicks much better as a comedy....   But this one had a few good scenes.


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah... what more can I say about "White Chicks."


I liked the bathroom scene for one where the guy at all that cheese and almost blew the doors off the commode. 
Then the part where she or should I say he chased the guy down after steeling her purse. Or when she told her boss who was posing as the hotel manager that he looked like Denzel Washington and that he was a very nice Chocolate Man   Or when her dress ripped and shot a button against the mirror breaking it....  

The movie was pretty funny.




			
				LAM said:
			
		

> there were some pretty funny scenes in that movie...


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 17, 2004)

just saw team america.  It was so awful I loved it!


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2004)

*Dodgeball*
1 star * 

Outside of a few fine looking girls, the movie sucked butt 
I have seen worse, so I gave it 1 star.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2004)

You CANNOT say that Dodgeball is worse than AVP!

Yes, they're both crap, but at least DB had some humerous bits.

"Here at GloboGym, we're better than you. And we know it."


----------



## perfectbody (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah Dodgeball sux. The guy who act as underdog is crappy. I am wondering how come they keep fliming such movies. 
btw Ashlee Simpson is cool.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Here is my scale...

1- sucks
2- so-so
3- good
4- very good
5- excellent..

I gave Dodgeball a 1 and AVP earned a 3.  I thought AVP was good. 


			
				The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> You CANNOT say that Dodgeball is worse than AVP!
> 
> 
> Yes, they're both crap, but at least DB had some humerous bits.
> ...


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2004)

There really is no justice in this world!


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

*The Stepford Wives*
*1 star * (Sucked Ass)*

This one was bad, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Shall We Dance*
Richard Gere and Jennifer Lopez
3.5 stars...  ***1/2

My girlfriend loved this one... 
I thought it was pretty decent as well.
Well any movie with Jennifer Lopez in it is good enough for me


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> *Shall We Dance*
> Richard Gere and Jennifer Lopez
> 3.5 stars...  ***1/2
> 
> ...


You're letting your girl warp your mind, dude. 
J.Ho movies = J.Ho music = evil!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

The key Max, is to make her think you are enjoying it


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Actually, I wanan go see 'Shall We Dance'. Now I just have to go find a date...

I've been wanting to take dance lessons as something to do. Salsa, swing, etc.
J'lo was great in Selena.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Well Burner...I'll tell you the place to go to meet women... You go to the Country Western Dance clubs.. Take a few lessons there (usually are free) and away you go. Before you know it you'll have yourself a wrangler 

My favorite dance was the swing myself and the 2-step 
I never quite mastered the dances, but was still fun. Just watch out for those women with the high heel shoes... They're murder on your feet when stepped on


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

how funny is that...I AM going to a country bar next Wednesday night! Yehaw!
ACtually, it's ther're poor feet they need to worry about!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Cool...Yeah the girls love to dance. You can be an ugly bastard, but if you know how to dance well then you can sweep them off their feet  (Not saying your an ugly bastard)  I used to watch a few people that were really good, and these guys would dance with whoever they wanted to .. They had the pick of the crowd.. I had always wished I was that good at dancing... Well, just takes practice. You either become an excellent dancer, or a hard core alcoholic  

I stopped going to those places though cause I like to drink to much 
Well that and I have a girlfriend now that would kick my butt if I did that


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

well, my mom thinks I'm cute..so there's a start. And I am now again single and need to get back into 'circulation'...


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Well Burner, if your mom thinks your cute then that is a positive start 
I'm definately no expert in the dating game, but in my experiences I would say
that you never find anyone when you are looking for them.  The ole saying is, "When you least expect it ; expect it!"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

well, I I didn't get out last night, but I may head down early to the night club I used to work at and see if I can get my old bouncer job back. That was usually a fairly good time. I got to flirt a lot. Plus, I was out of the house...


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, but the bar women are ones I would want to stay away from myself.  As for a job, heck that's more than fine..   Nothing wrong with mixing a little adventure with your job


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

I didn't say I wanted to marry them, mi amigo. I just like to flirt and have fun. Actually, that is kinda how I met the ex. She worked out at my gym, and one night while I worked at the club, she walked past and  I recognized her. We spent almost this past year and 1/2 together. Some 'bar chicks' are pretty okie dokie.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

I never said you did want to marry them Burner, but even dating them can be a bad thing, and a one night stand even worse. And you can't tell me that you would just flirt... cause that would more than likely end up in one of the categories  For me Burner, and the horror stories I've heard about so many other bar related relationships, I wouldn't want to waste my efforts getting envolved and then get hurt down the road. But, you can't always live by statistics either I know. And just because of the many failed relationships I've seen associated to the bar business, doesn't mean one won't work out for you. But I think being in that environment increases the odds for disaster.. But again, just my opinion.

Now look what you did Burner... You took my thread from "Movie review link" to 
"bar room dating, or flirting"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Speaking of wich, "Coyote Ugly" premieres on network TV tonight. Of course, I have it on DVD.
I give it 4 stars. Good story line, the actors work well together, was enjoyable to watch..and te 'scenery' was incredible!
See? Back on track.
(Actually, I have done some of those things mentioned above...but I do enjiy just flirting w/ women. believe it or not, I am shy around women. I even admit to being imtimidated by really good looking ones. So, being at the bar and working, It is just a whole other point of reference. When there, I am not really trying to hit onn them. I can just walk up say, howdy or some dumb opening, make some small talk and walk off. It helped me break out of my shell. See? being a bouner was and can be therapy.
Speaking of therapy and movies, 
What about Bob. Bill Murray and Richard Dryfuss. Good movie. Also entertaining.
4 stars!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Coyote Ugly sounds very familiar.  I know I have seen it, but will have to look it up to refresh my memory.

Now being intimidated or shy around some women is normal Burner... We all are.  In fact it is not just guys, happens to girls too.   Just a thing in life to make it more interesting .   You'll be fine Burner...      

Now your right!  "What about Bob" was an awsome movie... 
I like Bill Murrey, he's hillarious.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

I finaly watched the Alamo the other night. It was pretty good, but a little slow. I liked how 'Davey Crockett" played along to the music at night. That was good.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

I liked how he took his rifle and shot Santa Ana's shoulder as far as he was away, then blamed it on the wind  Well he shot him or one of his men..can't remember exactly. I think it was Santa Ana. But what was so great about it was all the good actors. That and for what it stood for, "A great moment in history." Standing up for Texas. 

Vote George Bush for President  ... and for his 2 dawgs too


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah, that was Santa Ana. That was pretty good. Did you rad that last part where Houston's men went thru Santa Ana's army in 18 minutes! That's got to be some sort of record!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, I did take note of that comment on the end Burner.. It definately stuck in my mind. That was awsome how they got their revenge . Santa Anna was a big piece of shit.   After they captured him, they gave him the choice of sparing his life for the right to all of Texas ..   And the wussy gave them all up.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Maybe that's where the phrase, "Don't mess with Texas' came from?


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah probably did .

People in Texas are pretty kewl.  I've been there once.  They seem much more friendly then here in California.  The weather sure does suck though.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

the girls are pretty cute too! Reference Stacey, Butterfly, jbl, and too many others...hmm..road trip!


Another good movie! Seen it?
"Road Trip"


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

I would be in for that down the road Burner when I can afford it 
I know a friend that lives in Texas...   

You can even wear your gun belts there 
But there is a sign in the bars that you have to hang your guns up at the bar when sitting down to drink  But hell, I can live with that, couldn't you ?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah! it's good manners to take off your six shooters before drinking!

I wsa watching the History channel the other day. They were doing shows called "Wild West Tech" and others.
They did the history of pistols adn the evoloution of them and how they advanced in the West. Kinda interesting, a historian said that back in the day, pistols were like computers are today. IF you bought the newest and greatest pistol, 6 months later, it would be 'obsolete'. They also had the then (present day) champion gun slinger. Pretty impressive...for a hobby..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tombstone-
5 out of 5 stars! Possibly one of the greatest movies of all time!
More usable one liners come out of that movie...


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, I agree Burner...I too am a great western fan.
Tomstone was a good one, but so was Dances with Wolves and what was the other most current one that was awsome...


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok...I remember now....

*OPEN RANGE*
5 stars *****
Kevin Costner


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

And the Quick and the Dead with Sharon Stone
4 star ****


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

But now I'm naming old ones, so I won't go there


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Now look what you did Burner, you got me whoring now


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Open Range was AWESOME!
The quick and the dead...give it a 3. Sharon looked good in chaps..but didn't show enough skin...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

my overall favorite movie..happens to be a western:
The Outlaw Josey Wales.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

What about Britney Spears. "Crossroads?"  How do we rate it?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

haven't seen it. Don't wanna see it. Wait does she get naked? If not, don't wanna see it..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

haven't seen it. Don't wanna see it. Wait does she get naked? If not, don't wanna see it..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

haven't seen it. Don't wanna see it. Wait does she get naked? If not, don't wanna see it..


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

She's in her underwear.  Dancing.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

How old is it?  I don't see it listed as any of the new movies...???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

I think we are too old for that movie...Randy..

I did watch the Little Vampire the other night...
wsa cute...


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah I've heard of it, but haven't seen it.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonight on the movie menu is "The Clearing" with Robert Redford.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Within the past three years.
is that a new moniue? I don't think I have heard of the Cleaning.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Not the Cleaning burner, the Clearing 

Here it is here http://movies.go.com/moviesdynamic/movies/movie?id=613236


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

hhmm...sounds kinda familiar.
sounds a bit like, Proof of Life.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm not sure....haven't seen proof of life I don't think.
There are so many similar plots though.  I remember one that was pretty trippy where they would convince people and make them think they are going out hunting, and they become the hunted


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

I just finished raking major leaves, mowing lawn, edging lawn and now I'm ready for some beer and a movie 

They have Fosters on sale for 5.99 6-pak


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

Full Metal Jacket
Anything w/ Jet Li in it
Anything w/ any martial arts in it
Black Hawk Down
Dumb and Dumber
Meet the Parents

The list of great movies goes on and on and on and...


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

I just seen Full Metal Jacket as a matter of fact just the other day... Love that one. It most definately falls into the classic category.   That sergeant was hard core .


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Full Metal Jacket
> Anything w/ Jet Li in it
> Anything w/ any martial arts in it
> Black Hawk Down
> ...


dam..ya gotta just luv this girl....


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, you're telling me Burner  
Hey Adrien wanna have a beer with me


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

oh...your GF shares you out now?


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Only on Friday nights


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Reservoir Dogs
Good Fellas
Braveheart

Recent movies: Bourne Supremacy
and hmm....lol, can't seem to think of more at the moment.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Braveheart with Mel Gibson was awsome...  and the other 2 Aren't fresh in my mind.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Reservoir Dogs
> Good Fellas
> Braveheart
> 
> ...


holy hotty!
Hey gorgeous! How are you doing? Guess what? I'm going ot a foot ball game tomorrow! Wahoo! Air Force Academy. Good stuff!
We were just talking about resevoir dogs the other day!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Only on Friday nights


that's a heckuva woman!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Heya Mike.  
Air Force Academy game huh? Sounds like fun. I *cough* bought Van Helsing (haven't seen it) for my bro at Best Buy today and the Collector's Edition of Reservoir Dogs was only 10 bucks. I bought that too since my other copy was stolen.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Van Helsing isn't really my type of movie, but I figured I'd be nice and get it for the bro.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

aww,....that was nice of you! 
I haven't seen it yet, either.
So...do your brothers little friends try to hit on you?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Dude, my bro is freakin 26 years old, has never even gone out on a date, and lives in SF. He's only coming to visit because we are in the process of cleaning out crap out of my grandma's house.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

I also neglected to mention that he's into church hardcore. It's helped him though, so whatever works.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey, lol, what can I say? The guy has some problem in the dating area. LOL


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 22, 2004)

so...did you help him out??


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Me? Hell, I wouldn't do that to a poor gal.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Dude, my bro is freakin 26 years old, has never even gone out on a date, and lives in SF. He's only coming to visit because we are in the process of cleaning out crap out of my grandma's house.


oops...


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

LOL. He's my only sibling and 2 years older than me. ......well unless you count my two sorta ex-step-bros (dad lived with a woman for 10 years, but they never married). She has two sons. One is the same age as my bro, the other is two years older than my bro.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh..I thought for some reason, you were the big sister...
Watch any movies tonight? I didn't I ma about to head off to bed.
I did watch Smallville earlier. I am hooked on it.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 23, 2004)

movies I'v seen recently: 
 Alien Vs Predator  9/10
 Resident Evil Apocalypse  8.5/10
 Shaun of The Dead  7/10
 The Girl Next Door  7/10
 Texas Chainsaw Massacre  8/10
 Mindhunters  8.5/10
 Dawn of The Dead  9/10
 I Robot  7.5/10
 White Chicks  6.5/10
 Cube 2 Hypercube  8.5/10
 The Day After Tomorroew  7.5/10
 The Punisher  8/10
 Timecop 2  8/10
 Mean Girls  7/10
 Around The World in 80 Days  7.5/10
 Dead End  8.5/10
 Van Helsing  8/10
 Hellboy  7/10
 Kill Bill 2  8.5/10
 13 Going On 30  7.5/10
 Collateral  8/10
 Troy  8.5/10
 Tears of The Sun  7.5/10
 Equilibrium  8.5/10
 Torque 6/10

 I missed a few but it's ok.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 23, 2004)

wtfzor said:
			
		

> movies I'v seen recently:
> Alien Vs Predator  9/10



I hate Americans.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 23, 2004)

And if you're Canadian, i hate them too.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 23, 2004)

Alamo was a good movie.  I enjoyed the color built into the players, the historical accuracy, and method of making a movie about war that was violent but not graphicly so.  I also dug that the movie showed Santa Anna gave us Texas to save his own butt!


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2004)

BoneCrusher...

Are you stealin my words 
That is exactly what I said about Santa Anna 
Just go back a few posts


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 24, 2004)

Finally saw *Passion of Christ* this weekend.......and can you say "boooooring"?  Blah....blah.....forgive them...blah....blah.  Too much talking and why the fuck did that pretentious prick Gibson decide to film this in Arabaic or something?  It's a dead freaking language!!!  Get your head out of your ass, and make this shit in English!  And the one or two college professors that might actually understand what the fuck they're saying, would probably cringe their way through the whole movie, due to the actors' pronunciation.

There was a few nice scenes  (the whipping was awesome!  ), but the violence was still nowhere as cool as I expected.  Especially from everything people have been screaming about this flick.  And why the hell is every other scene shot in super slow-motion?  If you got rid of that, this thing would be like half an hour long.   

Lastly, I did not appreciate how fruity Gibson made Satan look.   I still can't tell if that's a guy or a chick.  And did anyone else notice that all the demons are just old people?  I think Gibson has major issues with women & old folks!

*Overall:* 2.5 out of 5
Honestly, don't see what the big deal was about.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 24, 2004)

Max I did not and will not READ a fuggin movie ... I will not pay good money for an eye strain headache.  Put the damn thing in English ... and I'm there.  Mel had fallen off the radar for me since he did Signs anyway.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Finally saw *Passion of Christ* this weekend.......and can you say "boooooring"?  Blah....blah.....forgive them...blah....blah.



were you expecting an action-packed movie?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm with you BC.  This sucked, and Signs was so horrible & cheesy I had to laugh through the whole shit. Gibson better make something decent soon, or I'll start ignoring his preachy ass, too.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 24, 2004)

Van Helsing rocked!  Day After Tomorrow was pretty good, too.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2004)

I agree with *Max *that *Signs* was a bad movie.

Love your *Avator Bonecrusher.*


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> were you expecting an action-packed movie?


All I kept hearing was how incredibly powerful and gruesome it is.  I didn't find it to be either.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 24, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Van Helsing rocked!  Day After Tomorrow was pretty good, too.


Van Helsing!   

Day After Tomorrow wasn't bad either, but I wish they'd have focused more on the cool-ass weather, and less on the whiny-ass people.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 24, 2004)

didn't like day after tomorrow.  I mean come on, WEREWOLVES???  And how the heck did they survive the weather?  While everything on earth is now under snow, a pack of wolves (read: werewolves) survived...

saw the grudge tonight.  Very scary movie, very little plot- throughout most, if not all, of the movie, is just consecutive scary scenes where people die and with little explanation, ever.  Then when you do finally get an explanation why the whole movie happened, it doesn't matter anymore.  but it's fine, cuz the movie was very scary.   great halloween flick, will keep you tense throughout the whole thing


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 24, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> Very scary movie, very little plot



exactly what i thought... but still entertaining for the scares


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 25, 2004)

yo check this out:
*Jet Li - Unleashed*
http://ffmovies.ign.com/filmforce/video/article/550/550606/unleashed_trailer_092404_qthigh.mov (requires Quicktime)

http://streamingmovies.ign.com/filmforce/article/550/550606/unleashed_trailer_092404_wmvlow.wmv


peace out


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 25, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> saw the grudge tonight. Very scary movie, very little plot- throughout most, if not all, of the movie, is just consecutive scary scenes where people die and with little explanation, ever. Then when you do finally get an explanation why the whole movie happened, it doesn't matter anymore. but it's fine, cuz the movie was very scary. great halloween flick, will keep you tense throughout the whole thing


are you guys talking about the original Japanese version or the new American remake?? I don't find the American version scary at all. even The Ring (original version) is superior IMO.

EDIT: if you find the American version scary, check out the Japanese version


----------



## perfectbody (Oct 25, 2004)

this is because the way ppl get scared is not the same in US and Japan.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 25, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> this is because the way ppl get scared is not the same in US and Japan.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, the Japanese have this thing about long, black hair.  It scares the shit out of them.


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Man on Fire*
Denzel Washington
3 stars ***

I thought the movie was good. I like Denzel, but I thought they dragged out the movie a bit to long, making it kind of boring to some degree. There were lots of good parts though. I liked when he stuck the C4 capsule up the guys  and detonated it .... That hairy bastard deserved it. Was nice to see the girl wasn't killed at the end. I didn't think they could be that heartless.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 25, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Van Helsing rocked! Day After Tomorrow was pretty good, too.


I agree on Van Helseng, I loved rapid fire crossbow with the barrel mag   ... but disagree on Day After.  The temp drop actually CHASED them around corners  .


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> ... but disagree on Day After.  The temp drop actually CHASED them around corners  .


Yeah, that part was F'n hilarious.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 25, 2004)

What???  It could happen!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 25, 2004)

Lol ...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> What???  It could happen!!


You must have very interesting temperature in Michigan.


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> didn't like day after tomorrow. I mean come on, WEREWOLVES??? And how the heck did they survive the weather? While everything on earth is now under snow, a pack of wolves (read: werewolves) survived...
> 
> saw the grudge tonight. Very scary movie, very little plot- throughout most, if not all, of the movie, is just consecutive scary scenes where people die and with little explanation, ever. Then when you do finally get an explanation why the whole movie happened, it doesn't matter anymore. but it's fine, cuz the movie was very scary. great halloween flick, will keep you tense throughout the whole thing


I thought Day After Tomorrow was pretty killer .  As for the werewolves, the weather hadn't turned to the kill temp at the time they showed the wolves.  But I'm sure they died after the freeze.   Was pretty trippy though to see them come out from nowhere 

I want to see the Grudge.  And I also heard the Japanese version is more scary than the American version.  But again, that might have come from a Japanese person.  Maybe they couldn't understand the American Version  
And...I'm not discriminating... so you discrimination police can stay away


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Japanese have this thing about long, black hair. It scares the shit out of them.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Japanese have this thing about long, black hair.  It scares the shit out of them.


 actually I find those very scary!!!!
 damn the japs make some sick shit.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm with you BC.  This sucked, and Signs was so horrible & cheesy I had to laugh through the whole shit. Gibson better make something decent soon, or I'll start ignoring his preachy ass, too.


I think signs was overall pretty good. But...the thought that an advanced alean civilization can conquer space travel but can't open a friggin door...that was sad.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 26, 2004)

The Grude was a scary movie. However, as a movie itself, it sucked. The ending made the movie pointless and terrible.

I give the movie a scary, but pointless thumbs DOWN.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 26, 2004)

wtfzor said:
			
		

> yo check this out:
> *Jet Li - Unleashed*
> http://ffmovies.ign.com/filmforce/video/article/550/550606/unleashed_trailer_092404_qthigh.mov (requires Quicktime)
> 
> ...




SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  JET LI IS AWESOME!!!!!  How fuqqing cool!  I can't wait to see that!


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 26, 2004)

grudge really was a scary movie.  It's a fun kinda scary too, awesome scare factor, horrible plot though   But I took a bathroom break during an important scene so I might have missed some plot.  I would definitly recommend it for a good Halloween lets all scare ourselves shitless kinda movie.

it didn't take long before I hated those damn stairs 

and the time the guy sees the Yoko ghost!  Good stuff.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't go through this whole thread but I saw Man on Fire with the my favorite, Denzel, and it was GREAT! Fantastic editing and filming


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> *Man on Fire*
> Denzel Washington
> 3 stars ***
> 
> I thought the movie was good. I like Denzel, but I thought they dragged out the movie a bit to long, making it kind of boring to some degree. There were lots of good parts though. I liked when he stuck the C4 capsule up the guys  and detonated it .... That hairy bastard deserved it. Was nice to see the girl wasn't killed at the end. I didn't think they could be that heartless.



This is gonna sound quite bad, but i thought the fact that they let her live was a bit shit. The shock factor was out of it completely.

It was a bit of a lovey-dovey ending after all that ruthlessness.

The way they described him dying like it was a documentary was quite good though.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> This is gonna sound quite bad, but i thought the fact that they let her live was a bit shit. The shock factor was out of it completely.
> 
> It was a bit of a lovey-dovey ending after all that ruthlessness.
> 
> The way they described him dying like it was a documentary was quite good though.


Well it just proves that even ruthless assassins can have a heart 
Personally the fact that they let the girl go didn't suprise me that much.  Like the guy said, he was a business man and killing the girl would have not made him any money.  What did surprise me was that after sighting up their red lasor on Denzel on the bridge, why they didn't just shoot his ass right there.  I guess they didn't know he was dying anyway and I guess had other plans for him. 

But I can see what your talking about...compared to all the other hard core violence...the ending was pretty calm .


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, i didn't _want_ the little girl to die, but once i thought she'd gone, there was a real vegeanace attitude to the whole film. The way he killed the bad guys is gruesome, but i really felt no sympathy towards them because i thought she had genuinely died.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think signs was overall pretty good. But...the thought that an advanced alean civilization can conquer space travel but can't open a friggin door...that was sad.


Nor do enough testing to know the hazards here before they attempted to whoop our asses.  Even Cpt Kirk would had Spock on that one long before he went down to "not" violate the prime directive


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 26, 2004)

Man of fire kicked ass.  I like a long movie if it doesn't _seem_ long ... if that makes any sense.  We all knew two things from the start of the action though:

1.) The lil girl was gonna show up at the end of the flick &
2.) Denzel was gonna die ...

Most of the time I hate to be able to predict a movie this way but it was soooooooo good watching some child hurting pig fuggers get whacked that I liked it anyway ... a bunch actually


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> The way he killed the bad guys is gruesome, but i really felt no sympathy towards them because i thought she had genuinely died.


Nor did Denzel  . This is why it did not affect his conscience after sticking AT4 up   

You know what the funniest part was though?  It was when I first seen Denzel with the rubber gloves.  I then asked myself "Hmmm I wonder what the rubber gloves are for?"      Then after a few moments,  I wanted to just forget about that question


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Denzel's been dying in a lot of his movies lately....good trend.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

Max? You didn't like Man on Fire?
I am afraid I am going to have to penalize you two points. Sorry.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah and I penalize him 8 points for a nice round total of 10


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

for retribution, Max has to go to a super sappy chick flick ALONE and watchin it in it's entirety!


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

That was to bad of punishment even for Max...so I deleted that


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

ya never know..he might have liked it.....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 27, 2004)

We should make him wear this funky looking mask for halloween ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

no!  That's TOO haneous!


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2004)

Now that is freakin hillarious   Nice one BC


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok everyone, I'm tossin in a bag of popcorn, ordering a pizza, and will be watchin The Grudge tonight... I'll let you know what I think later  I'm lookin forward to this one.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 29, 2004)

Just watched Intermission.  3.5 out of 5.  Funny, well connected script.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

*The Grudge*
A generous 1 Star *

I thought that with all the marketing hype I've been hearing about this.. I was severely disappointed after seeing the movie.   I thought it sucked royal monkey butt.   I think I am more than generous by even giving this one 1 star...     sucked sucked sucked!  I would not recommend anyone waste their money on this one.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 29, 2004)

I loved the grudge.  funny how much opinions can differ.  As far as scare factor went I thought it was great, it had no plot but was still scary nonetheless.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

Maybe if I watched it with loud surround sound on a big screen in the middle of the dark woods I might be scared .   But I didn't think very highly of it.  I thought the Ring and the I see Dead people movie (forget the name) was far better.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Survey sez...  BNNNNNNNNNNNNNNT!


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2004)

*King Arthur*
4 stars **** 

I thought this one was outstanding, well casted, and a superior movie.
I would highly recommend this one.


----------



## LAM (Nov 14, 2004)

I just came back from watching After the Sunset.  It was pretty good.

I also saw the Incredibles last night, that was also pretty funny.  Better than I had expected...


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

Saw chuckie movie tonight.  It's along the same lines as Team America honestly, it's quite stupid but in a fun kinda way, not really bad.  It's fun I guess, kind of has a wizard of IM humor.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Go to sleep. _


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 14, 2004)

Team America 3/5...not so bad...I haven't seen puppet shows for a long time. It was hella funny when that guy asked the actor to sux his c**k. 
I enjoyed the show but the plot is kinda lame....I wanted to seem the team to kick ass instead the movie centered around the movie actors and actresses. 

Shark Tale : 3.5/5
    Good overall. But I am not feeling good towards rappers and christina lately.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2004)

Has 'Bad Santa' been mentioned in here yet?

I was in fits of laughter for most of the film. Some genius quotes will be getting regurgitated from that film by my good self in the near future.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

I wanted to see Seed of Chucky tonight...

I didn't see Captain America Crono..
Is the movie similar to the other Chucky movies.. If not, how is this new one different?
If it is like all the other Chucky's then I think I will enjoy it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

it's a comedy.  It's more of a spoof off of chucky films than a traditional one.  There's no real horror in it, but joke killings.  It's a fun kind of stupid, but "stupid" definitly is the word.  From time to time you realize the absurdity of it all and go "Gawd this is SO stupid."  At risk of sounding redundant, I heard several people yell out in the theater "It's so stupid!"

and if you like chucky then you'll enjoy it simply to have fun and laugh at the same time.  It's real funny, it really is, but don't go in expecting to stay up at night unable to sleep until you close your closet door or anything.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Crono, 
I won't waste my time seeing it then. 
I hate when they take a movie intended as a horror and try to turn it into a comedy...they suck in my opinion.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 22, 2004)

I saw "The Incredibles" last night.  Awesome movie.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I saw "The Incredibles" last night.  Awesome movie.


Yup, for once I didn't even regret being dragged to one of these kids' things by my girl. Better than Shrek 2, IMO.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Saw Spongebob on the weekend and it was fuqqin hillarious!  Lots of adult humour in it to keep the parents entertained...and for those who borrowed someone's kids so they could go see it


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Saw Spongebob on the weekend and it was fuqqin hillarious!  Lots of adult humour in it to keep the parents entertained...and for those who borrowed someone's kids so they could go see it


   I still respect you.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Bridgette Jones The Edge of Reason   
TOTAL chick flick but bloody funny nonetheless!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 22, 2004)

Frequency 2000
*** 3 stars

Good Movie...    Another one I would recommend.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Has 'Bad Santa' been mentioned in here yet?
> 
> I was in fits of laughter for most of the film. Some genius quotes will be getting regurgitated from that film by my good self in the near future.


I haven't seen it yet but will soon ... Bad_*er*_ Santa.  The un-rated version.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah I seen Bad Santa...it was hillarious...  I loved it.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 24, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet but will soon ... Bad_*er*_ Santa.  The un-rated version.



By 'un-rated', do you mean 'un-censored'?


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> By 'un-rated', do you mean 'un-censored'?


No, he means what he said, "UnRated!" 








*BADer SANTA DVD*
*Genre :* Comedy 
*Extra Info : Unrated* 
*Cast :* Billy Bob Thornton, Bernie Mac, Lauren Graham, Cloris Leachman, John Ritter, Tony Cox, ccast7, Lauren Tom, Hayden Bromberg, Stu Brumbaugh
*MPAA Rating :* UR 
*Running Time :* 98 minutes. 
*Distributor :* Buena Vista Home Video 
*Director :* Terry Zwigoff
*Release Date :* June 22, 2004 
*Studio Code :* DIS D36515D


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

This will be a bird day movie for me and the 17 year old son.  He has seen the rated version.  I am told it was raunchy when it was rated ... the unrated version should kill me


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

I never seen the rated version, but the unrated was a riot.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

*RAY*

***** (5 stars out of 4)

Kicked total ass.  Amazing acting, music and cinematography.  I loved it.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 24, 2004)

What's the difference between rated and unrated? I'm not sure we have this concept over here.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

The difference is simply that the unrated contains much more foul language and adult scenarious than the rated version.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 24, 2004)

So it's uncensored then.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> So it's uncensored then.


Just for you TCD.....it's uncensored


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 26, 2004)

Anyone see Alexander yet? I love Ancient Roman history, but it's 3 hours and I hear the reviews are mediocre.


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2004)

Haven't seen Alexander, but King Arthur kicked ass   4 star ****


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 26, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> So it's uncensored then.


 yup


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 27, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I saw "The Incredibles" last night.  Awesome movie.


This movie is totally not my genre aka if it doesn't have lots of violence, I usually am not up for it.   I agree that it was damn good though. Probably the best Pixar movie so far

....I'm still waiting for Blade Trinity and Oceans 12 though.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

You sure its uncensored BC?  





			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> yup


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2004)

okie dokie! Invincibles has aggies seal of approval! Must go watch!

Heyguy! By guys....gotta go to work.


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 27, 2004)

I can't figure out the concept of original vampire Dracula....kinda funny. If Blade 3 is as good as the former 2, it would be worth seeing.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

I've heard only bad things about Alexander

So a bunch of us girlies went to see Bridget Jones: The end of Reason..and it was hillarious!  Definately a chick flick tho!


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Bridget Jones?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I've heard only bad things about Alexander
> 
> So a bunch of us girlies went to see Bridget Jones: The end of Reason..and it was hillarious! Definately a chick flick tho!


 After seeing Colin on the Junket for Alexander I'm going to wait for it to come to cable. 

 Just watched Super Size Me *** 1/2
 I will never eat at a fast food burger joint again     

 Terminal from Tom Hanks was good ***


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah I seen super size me too....That was hillarious. The guy lived on Mcdonalds morning, lunch and night for like 3 months or something.  Was funny the way he described it.. and was hillarious when he heaved out his car window after bragging about all he ate.  Then he said he got used to it and it was no problem. He said he started feeling tired unless he had his mcdonalds fix. Then the doctor told him toward the end he might die if he continued  Then his girlfriend sets him up with a detox diet to bring him back... They said a couple months later he was ok again.. 


And yeah Tom Hanks Terminal was excellent... Tom got 5 stars from me in previous posts...    His acting was superior.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Bridget Jones?


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 30, 2004)

The Incredibles : full star 
ca't believe it was good...


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

Excellent story to Incredibles.

Laughs all the way through, but no scenes where i damage my sides laughing like with Shrek (1 & 2).


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 30, 2004)

they never explained something that confused me in Supersize Me.  After all that this guy demonstrates with that movie, how in the hell did that one guy stay so slim and healthy that ate ONLY big macs?


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


Sorry Velvet...I'll let you slide this time for seeing that movie....It's ok


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> they never explained something that confused me in Supersize Me. After all that this guy demonstrates with that movie, how in the hell did that one guy stay so slim and healthy that ate ONLY big macs?


The guy was not slim and healthy Crono.  They showed him having frequent visits to his doctor, and described how his weight was increasing and his cholesterol was shooting sky high and everything else..  He was falling to pieces in just a short time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> The guy was not slim and healthy Crono.  They showed him having frequent visits to his doctor, and described how his weight was increasing and his cholesterol was shooting sky high and everything else..  He was falling to pieces in just a short time.


Crono was talking about the guy that eats 2-3 big macs a day for the past 20 years or whatever. 

Crono- He ate other food to, he just made it a habit to also eat 2 big macs a day. Plus he didn't eat the fries or drink. And he had a little gut on him you could tell. Other than that, I guess genetics


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, but imagine how much better he would have looked without the big macs....  
Well maybe not


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

Saw National Treasure last night. I liked it.
Action, hot chick, happy ending...I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## Newt (Dec 1, 2004)

Dazed and Confussed!  God, that was the first movie for a lot of huge stars.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 1, 2004)

I liked National Treasure very much.  *** 1/2 outta 5.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah I want to see National Treasure.  It's definately on my show slate.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 4, 2004)

Watched Hero last night. *.5 stars. I just am not into all that fantasy jap slap crap. It was also subtitled with the sub's going along very fast. We had kids in the livingroom that could not read as fast as the sub's were going so we had to read it for them. That got old after 20 minutes or so.

  Beautiful movie ... just not my style.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 9, 2004)

Blade Trinity.....enjoyable, but defnitely not as good as numbers 1 and 2. I give it a C+.


Damn that guy who played King was hot though.  

Tomorrow, I'm gonna go see Oceans 12.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 10, 2004)

Oceans 12. Not as good as 11, but thoroughly enjoyable. A solid B.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 24, 2005)

Troy was excellent   ... but then it did have Baner and Pitt in it.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 30, 2005)

_War of the Worlds _ SUCKS


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2005)

Hostage ***
Bruce Willis

3 stars.... Good Movie 


As for the previous comments about "War of the World", I heard that sucked monkey butt. 

I also thought the "Ocean 11 and 12" movies sucked too. George Clooney is a Weenie 

I finally got a chance to see "National Treasure" awhile back and it was a good one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2005)

busyLivin 


> War of the Worlds SUCKS


Why is that?




 Randy 


> Hostage ***
> Bruce Willis
> 
> 3 stars.... Good Movie



I like his movies.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> busyLivin
> Why is that?




Did you like it min0?  I just felt they could have done a *lot* more with it.

One part I found ridiculous was the alien ship spending that much time going through the basement they were hiding in.  ... like an invading army would send a probe in each & every house... twice, no less. Why wouldn't they just blast the shit out of the house... which they clearly had the power to do...& move on?

I understand it's just a movie, but it was pretty foolish: not thought out very well.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2005)

I may see it this weekend.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I may see it this weekend.


People tend to disagree with my taste in movies...maybe I just built it up too much. 

Let me know what you think


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2005)

Will do.


----------

